
GNU C Library Regression in Ubuntu - StanAngeloff
https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3239-2/
======
fideloper
This bit us two days in a row, we needed to restart yesterday, and then again
this morning, before DNS began resolving again.

This effects Ubuntu users who set unattended upgrades to update security
patches automatically.

